# More Q7 S-line Pics Released



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

From Audi, we found a couple more studio pics of the upcomign Q7 S-line. With these new pics, we now get rear and side views of the SUV as well. We also managed a few shots of our own at the recent Essen show.
More press photos here....
http://www.fourtitude.com/gall...-line#
Essen Motorshow pics here....
http://www.fourtitude.com/gall.../Audi


----------



## FineProperty (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: More Q7 S-line Pics Released ([email protected])*

Rumor is S-Line production in June. Any word on pricing/options versus the Premium? and if it will have a lower setting in the air suspension?


----------



## VDUBfanatic (Apr 17, 2000)

*Re: More Q7 S-line Pics Released (FineProperty)*

Is that Cobalt Blue?


----------



## TORSEN TRACTION (Mar 27, 2002)

Very good looking!
I hope it does well.


----------

